# قول امين او متقولش امين



## Ramzi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

معلش انا بطلب من الكل يجاوب على سؤالي 

انا حقدم دعوى و أوجهها لخالق البشر ... الله 
والمطلوب اسمع ارائكم 
بنهاية الدعوى يا بتقول امين او ما رح تقول  امين 

..............................................................
يا رب ارحم  ابنائك اجمعين ..
المسيحيين 
المسلمين 
اليهود
من يعبدون الصنم 
من يعبدون الشيطان
من يكرهوك و يحفزوا الناس بان يبتعدوا عنك

يا رب ارحم الشعب العراقي و الفلسطيني و خفف عليه جراحه
وارحم الامريكان و اليهود وهم بشر يخطئون

يا رب ارسل الى جناتك كل نفس عاشت في الارض منذ ادم حتى الان
وارحم كل نفس لم تولد بعد و سوف تولد لاحقا ً​ 


*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


*رجاء حار من الجميع بالمشاركة *​


----------



## Ramzi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

وأبدأ من عندي
*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــن*


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

اميــــــن​ 
ينقل الى قسم طلبات الصلاة


----------



## ميرنا (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*امين *​


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## +مادونا+ (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

ا مـــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## RAWAA (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*آمين *


----------



## romyo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

بكل الحب
امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## Ramzi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

في كتيييييييييييييييير ناس ما ردووووش؟؟؟
قصدهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdel7ak (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*آسف يا سيد رمزي ان قولنا آمين لا ينفق هباء هل تراني اترحم على كل من هب ودب*
* ان طلب الرحمة مشروط بالايمان بالله الخالق فكيف اطلب الرحمة لشخص يكره المطلوب منه ؟*​


----------



## Patriot (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*الاخ الحبيب رمزي *

*اسف لأني لم انتبه الى سؤالك الى ان بعثت لي على الخاص و هذا فعلا للمشاغل التي قللت من دخولي الى المنتدى ككل *

*عموما لي تعديل بسيط على دعوتك الجميلة *

*اللهم ارحم كل من امن بك و ان اختلفت الطرق و الوسائل لعبادتك و اهدي من ضل منهم و انا معهم *

*اّمين يا رب *


*شكرا لك ابو الرم على هذا الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## mohraeel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

امــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا رمزى
ومع احترامى لكل المعارضين للدعوه(الله رحيم على كل البشر حتى مع اختلاف مقياس البر)
ولو مكانتش الرحمه هتجوز على غير المؤمنين كان زمان القيامه قامت من زماااااااااااان
واكيد انتم مدركين للأوضاع اللى العالم كله فيها
وكل واحد عليه دين تـــــــــــــــــــــقـــــــــيل اوى
ميسدوش غير رحمة ربنا
كيرى ليسون​


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*



Patriot قال:


> *الاخ الحبيب رمزي *
> 
> *اسف لأني لم انتبه الى سؤالك الى ان بعثت لي على الخاص و هذا فعلا للمشاغل التي قللت من دخولي الى المنتدى ككل *
> 
> ...



*نعم القول ما قلت..*


----------



## العباس (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

أولاً : أشكرك يا أخ رمزي على دعوتك لي بالمشاركة
ثانياً : الله سبحانه رحمان السواوات والأرض فهو يرحم هؤلاء حتى قبل تأميني ،
ثالثاً : أقول آمين بلا استثناء أحد فرحمة الله للمؤمن تقوي له إيمانه و رحمته للضال بأن يهديه للحق بإذنه ورحمته للظالم بأن يخفف من ظلمه لنفسه فاستزيدوا من الدعاء عسى أن يقبل الله منكم وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## أسد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

آمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن
فليحرم كل خاطئ ليرجع عن خطأه


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*



آسف يا سيد رمزي ان قولنا آمين لا ينفق هباء هل تراني اترحم على كل من هب ودب
ان طلب الرحمة مشروط بالايمان بالله الخالق فكيف اطلب الرحمة لشخص يكره المطلوب منه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا اشكرك لردك ...
ثانيا لماذا يا اخي ..
ان كلمة امين لرحمة الناس و بغض النظر عن مذاهبهم لن تضرك
بالعكس هي تدل على محبتك للاخرين
لن اقول لك الا فكر قليلا ...
وانظر الى اجوبت اخوانك المسيحيين و المسلمين كافه
لم يوافقك احد
ان الله رحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
وكن انت ايضا رحيييم*​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

اشكر ..​abdel7ak
rawaa
Patriot
مجاهد بالقلم
العباس
أسد

على مشاركاتهم ...
وتمنيت منك يا عبد الحق لو كنت كباقي الاخوان​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*والشكر لجميع الاعضاء الذين شاركونا هذه الصلاه*

*وكنت متوقع موافقتكم لدعائي ..*
*ولكني ما زلت أطمع للمزيد*


*يا رب ارحم أبناءك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*أميــــن ثم أميـــن فأميـــن*
*يارب العالمين*​


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ يارب ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*أميــــن ثم أميـــن فأميـــن*
*يارب العالمين*

*حاجة جميلة والله .....*​


----------



## samer12 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

 آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## safsofeh (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*
*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*
*اميييـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*
*صلاة رائعة رمزي*​


----------



## muslim2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

امين


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*رجاء بلاش الخروج عن نطاق الموضوع*​


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

لا يمكنكم قول آآآآمين لأن الدعاء فيه شرك وخطأ كبير
فنحن المسلمين وغيرنا ليسوا بأبناء الله بل نحن عباد أذلاء بطننا معمل للقاذورات ونحن مصنع لذلك أصلا . إلا أن هناك من ينظف مصنعه بطاعة الله وعدم الشرك به والتقوى والغيمان وهناك من يتركه موسخ ويزيده وسخا مثلكم ومثل عبدة الشيطان والاصنام والكنيسة وجميع العبادات سوى عبادة الله وحده باتباع ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة 
والسلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## محب الرسول (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

السلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اما بعد فهذا دعاء في غير محله واقول لك أولا لا تتهمنا بهذه العبارة الخاطئة(المسلمون أبناء الله)
وأقول لكم يا ايها البشر بأننا لسنا بابناء الله بل نحن عباده ومخلوقاته خلقنا فمنا من أطاعه وشكره وحمده على نعمه ومنا من عصى وانكر وبدأ بالاستهزاء والجحود والكفر واتباع الهوى والنفس الأمارة بالسوء والشيطان لعنة الله عليه مثلكم تماما وأقول لكم بأن هذا خطأ كبير لانكم تحسون بانكم شيء غالي ونفيس رغم أنكم مصنع للقاذورات كما هو حال سائر البشر لكن هناك من نقى هذا المصنع من القاذورات بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنا من أنكر وزاد القاذورات قذرا بكفره وجحوده وأفعاله مثلكم كذلك ومثل عبدة الشياطين وعبدة الاصنام وعبدة الشمس وغيرهم من العبدة الذين لا يعقلون
وبروح رياضية مسلمة اقول لك شكرا على الموضوع المتميز والجميل 
 و السلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*



ناصر الإسلام قال:


> لا يمكنكم قول آآآآمين لأن الدعاء فيه شرك وخطأ كبير
> فنحن المسلمين وغيرنا ليسوا بأبناء الله بل نحن عباد أذلاء بطننا معمل للقاذورات ونحن مصنع لذلك أصلا . إلا أن هناك من ينظف مصنعه بطاعة الله وعدم الشرك به والتقوى والغيمان وهناك من يتركه موسخ ويزيده وسخا مثلكم ومثل عبدة الشيطان والاصنام والكنيسة وجميع العبادات سوى عبادة الله وحده باتباع ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة
> والسلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


 

اهلا بيك يا ناصر
كلمة ابناء الله هي ليست بالكلمة الفاسدة او الكفر 

ان الله قد خلقنا و نحن نعبده و نحبه
ومن الممكن ان نسمى بأبناء الله ..
كما نقول ابناء النيل
او ابناء الخليج


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*



محب الرسول قال:


> السلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> اما بعد فهذا دعاء في غير محله واقول لك أولا لا تتهمنا بهذه العبارة الخاطئة(المسلمون أبناء الله)
> وأقول لكم يا ايها البشر بأننا لسنا بابناء الله بل نحن عباده ومخلوقاته خلقنا فمنا من أطاعه وشكره وحمده على نعمه ومنا من عصى وانكر وبدأ بالاستهزاء والجحود والكفر واتباع الهوى والنفس الأمارة بالسوء والشيطان لعنة الله عليه مثلكم تماما وأقول لكم بأن هذا خطأ كبير لانكم تحسون بانكم شيء غالي ونفيس رغم أنكم مصنع للقاذورات كما هو حال سائر البشر لكن هناك من نقى هذا المصنع من القاذورات بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنا من أنكر وزاد القاذورات قذرا بكفره وجحوده وأفعاله مثلكم كذلك ومثل عبدة الشياطين وعبدة الاصنام وعبدة الشمس وغيرهم من العبدة الذين لا يعقلون
> وبروح رياضية مسلمة اقول لك شكرا على الموضوع المتميز والجميل
> و السلام على المسلمين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


 

لماذا كل هذا يا أخي 
ان الله يحبنا ... ولا يرضى بما تكتبه
ورحمته اتمناها للجميع
فما احلى الشعور لو تمنيت الرحمة لألذ أعادائك
وما زلت انا اقولها ...
يا رب ارحمنا جميعا كل البشر برحمتك ...


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

يا أخي الإنسان . لا شك انك اعتقدت بأنني أركهك أو أحقدك لانك لست من ملتي؟  لا والله لا أحقدك ولا أكرهك سوى انني أراك على باطل وللأسف ما زلت متشبت به . وهذا ما سأحاول إقناعك به
طيب أخي " أنت تتفق معي بأننا عباد الله ومخلوقاته لكن أضفت بأنه يمكن القول باننا نحن أبناء الله أو أبناء النيل .وأنا لا أتفق معك أخي الإنسان.  لأنه لا يمكن التعبير بمثل هذه العبارة الخاطئة ويا للأسف . فتصور معي : أنت مثلا إنسان وعندما يقال لك يا حمار . كيف ستحس مثلا ؟؟أو يقال لك يا شيطان؟؟ . لقد أحسست بالإهانة والتنقيص من قيمتك وهذا ما يقع تماما فأنت عندما تقول أبناء الله فإنك تنقص من قيمة الله تعالى . لكن كملاحظة فإن جميع الاقوال والاكاذيب والاحتقارات لا تضر بالله شيئا . بل أقول لك عندما تقول أبناء الله تكون قد كذبت وبهذا فعليك أن تتحمل الإثم والذنب
وإن كان هناك استفسار عن قضية ما أرجو أن تراسلني مباشرة عبر بريدي الإلكتروني ونتحاور في جو هادئ بدون تعصب .
taoufik_fri_2007********.com


----------



## محب الرسول (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

:act19: 
يا أخي الإنسان أشكرك لاهتمامك بردي وهذا شرف لي فليس لدي رد على ردك سوى أنني أوافق الأخ ناصر الإسلام وأكرر واقول بانه يجب عليك أن تراجع معلوماتك الخاطئة وتعترف بذنبك وتتوب بسرعة قبل أن تموت فتلقى في نار جهنم وهذا لا أتمناه لك يا أخي الإنسان


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

بما انك لا تتمنى لي ان القى بالنار
فتمنى لي الرحمة لي انا كما انا 

وانا و اكيد من ما اقول 
وكلي فخر بذلك
عندما اقول
اني ابن الله
ان الله يحبني 
ان الله لا ينمنى لي الا كل خير
وانا بدوري امنحة كل ما استطيع من الصلاه و الحب و تنفيذ وصاياه ...

يا رب ارحنا
واهلا بكما في اسرتنا ....


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

انا هقول آمين للمسيحيين

و بصلى للمسلمين و للى بيعبدوا الاصنام و لأى حد غير مؤمن بالالة الحقيقى الرب يسوع انهم يؤمنوا بية الاول

و بعد الايمان اقدر اقول أمين


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

أخي لا شك بأنك تقول ولك الحق في القول لكن يا حبيبي ليس كل ما يقوله الإنسان صحيحا إلا إذا كان هناك دليل . فهل ليدك أي دليل يا أخي الإنسان بأنك ابن الله أو بأن هناك شخص ما أو مخلوق ما  هو ابن الله؟؟؟؟
إن وجدت لي دليل مقنع فأخبرني به . لكن للأسف أنا متأكد بأنه لا دليل عندك ولا عند غيرك لأن الله واحد ولا والد له ولا ولد ولا زوجة والدليل على قولي هو قول الله تعالى : ( قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد)
وأشكرك على حرصك القوي بكل ردودي


----------



## محب الرسول (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

أنا أوافق تماما على قول الأخ ناصر الإسلام إذ ليس لله سبحانه ولد 
وإن كان عندكم عقل لفهمتم حقا أن هذا الكلام صحيح بمجرد قراءة الدليل الذي جاء به الأخ الكريم
وأضيف لكم دليلا آخر ألا وهو قوله تعالى: "وقالت اليهود عيسى ابن الله وقالت النصارى عزير ابن الله"
وآمل حقا أن يهديكم الله إلى الطريق الصحيح.


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

ياسمع الصلاة اليك ياتى كل باشر      امين


----------



## muslim2 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا هقول آمين للمسيحيين
> 
> و بصلى للمسلمين و للى بيعبدوا الاصنام و لأى حد غير مؤمن بالالة الحقيقى الرب يسوع انهم يؤمنوا بية الاول
> 
> و بعد الايمان اقدر اقول أمين



ولماذا اللوم على المسلمين اذا طالما ان امين هنا للمسيحيين فقط

يعنى ربنا بيرحم المسيحيين فقط اللى بيأمنوا بان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ( السيد المسيح ) هو الله لو مكنش كده يبقى مفيش رحمه

وياريت كمان مفيش لوم على المسلمين


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

أوافقك أخي في الله muslim 2
و يا رب يهدينا كلنا  _ مسلمين و مسيحيين _  إلي الطريق المستقيم


----------



## rose24 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*اميين*

رب المجد انصلب لخطايا البشر دون استثناء لانه رحيم ومحب للكل دون استثناء
وانا البشر الضعيف الخاطئ اقول لا ؟؟ منو انا ؟ اذا رب المجد يسامح لانه رحوم..انا ارفض السماح والرحمة؟!
سلامك ورضاك يا رب والى الابد ..اميين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*



muslim2 قال:


> ولماذا اللوم على المسلمين اذا طالما ان امين هنا للمسيحيين فقط
> 
> يعنى ربنا بيرحم المسيحيين فقط اللى بيأمنوا بان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ( السيد المسيح ) هو الله لو مكنش كده يبقى مفيش رحمه
> 
> وياريت كمان مفيش لوم على المسلمين


 
والله دا رأيى و انا قلتة بصراحة


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## alabyad (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قول امين او متقولش امين*

هأو هأو  
امين على دعوتك انت ليه 
وبعدين ايه المطلوب


----------



## نغم سامي (26 يناير 2011)

*انااشترط الرحمة بالايمان*


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (27 يناير 2011)

أمين
من أصلي له أرجو أن يصلي لي
من أتمنى له الرحمة أرجو أن يتمناها لي
من أحبه من كل قلبي أتمني منه نصف حبي له
من أساعده بمحنته أرجو أن يساعدني
من يجيبني أرجو أن يجد من يجيبه
أخوتي منذ اليوم سوف أصلي لأمثالكم من المؤمنين 
بارككم الله 
JESUS SAVE US
​


----------

